# Just acquired a 1963 Typhoon...



## TimothyNelson (Sep 12, 2021)

Thoughts? ☺️


----------



## phantom (Sep 12, 2021)

Now I want a Dairy Queen.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice, wrong bars and seat which is easily corrected (if you want.). I just redid this black typhoon using the wheels from a ratty Deluxe American that I had (red band kick back.) when I got it it had beat up chrome fenders and non Schwinn wheels - 24” front and 26” rear.


----------



## TimothyNelson (Sep 12, 2021)

I just switched over the seat that I had from a red Speedster I purchased that had what appeared to be an original seat but someone had painted it black as you can see in the photo.

That seems to look better to me than the newer seat which is a nice seat which I can use for something else.

I kind of like the handlebars as they are, when riding it, seems kind of cool and none of my other bikes have them... could always switch it over like you said though, will likely want to get some chrome wheels like you have done and some white wall tires, beyond that probably will keep her in what I presume is original condition for the most part.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2021)

Love my '63 , it came to me with these bars. It belonged to Dad of an old friend so it is staying like this. I do have an upgrade for the seat to save me bum. The ride is just as nice as any of my other higher end models probably because its the same bike haha. I wish I still had original painted fenders. I will suggest the new aftermarket 26x2x13/4 WW. The slightly larger tire fills them out nicely and they ride great and less then half of a NOS pair. Good luck and enjoy the bike.


----------



## vince72 (Sep 13, 2021)

I like the tall handle bars, what bikes do they come with or are they aftermarket?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I like the tall handle bars, what bikes do they come with or are they aftermarket?



The ones on mine are the early bars off a '64 Stingray. I have yet to see that exact style in new bars but the rest of the Schwinn bars are available. Wald makes a bunch. I have a bunch of vintage types, I'm not fond of the later style Stingrays for my big bikes ( '70 and up the ones with almost parallel riser bars) I prefer more of a V style bar. That is just me. Look around and see what you like, you can message me with questions if you like.


----------



## TimothyNelson (Sep 13, 2021)

Out of curiosity, what is a good price be to pay for a Typhoon in the above condition such as what I picked up?

Fantastic to get a vintage new Schwinn for the collection, even more fantastic when it's a bargain. 😝🥳


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 14, 2021)

The Typhoon model is not highly collected, so they tend not to draw as high a dollar as a Jaguar or Corvette say but they ride the same. A vintage Schwinn is a vintage Schwinn , That being said where I am it would go for $150/250 that is a $400 on ebay. Can I ask what you paid?


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 14, 2021)

Mine is an 8.5 or 9 out of 10 and identical to the one I got for Christmas in 1962. I paid $300.00.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 14, 2021)

1439Mike said:


> Mine is an 8.5 or 9 out of 10 and identical to the one I got for Christmas in 1962. I paid $300.00.



You need to post in forum Cabers with their childhood rides. Cali prices seem to be the higher end of the spectrum.


----------



## TimothyNelson (Sep 14, 2021)

$100. Tried to wiggle, she was firm. Always have to try! Sounds more than fair. 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 14, 2021)

Great deal.


----------



## 62typhoon (Sep 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Love my '63 , it came to me with these bars. It belonged to Dad of an old friend so it is staying like this. I do have an upgrade for the seat to save me bum. The ride is just as nice as any of my other higher end models probably because its the same bike haha. I wish I still had original painted fenders. I will suggest the new aftermarket 26x2x13/4 WW. The slightly larger tire fills them out nicely and they ride great and less then half of a NOS pair. Good luck and enjoy the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1477563



what size would those ape hangers be....I would like to order some but need sizing and those look great.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2021)

62typhoon said:


> what size would those ape hangers be....I would like to order some but need sizing and those look great.



They are the early style Stingray '63/'65. They are about 13 inch rise and about 31 wide. I have not seen aftermarket ones. Good examples can get pricey.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2021)

Schwinn Stingray Wide Ape Hanger Handlebars 1963,64,65  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Schwinn Stingray Wide Ape Hanger Handlebars 1963,64,65.Heres a really nice Ape Hanger handlebars, there not marked so they would ideally be for a 63 or 64 Stingray,  but could be used on a 65, these are nice and shiny with just some scuff marks...



					www.ebay.com
				



This is a set on ebay right now. If you look closely at the are where the stem clamps you can see a lot of scratching and deep grooves where the bars were moved while clamped and the deep grooves can cause the bars to fail. I do not ride crazy like I did as a kid so they would be fine for casual cruising. If I could get them shipped for $150 I might buy them. Decent examples other then scaring. I have seen many postings for '64 bars and they were not ,usually later '68/'69.


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 16, 2021)

Here is what I believe is a 65’ or 66’ based on help from CABE members, ( rear drop out dates it to 1953)

I have the original seat and post, and front chain ring. The wheels are original.
Slightly modified to be a bit more ergonomic (on my aching body) for long rides.
I paid $95 for it.


----------



## drglinski (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks great minus those handlebars it has.


----------

